# Specs or Shark



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Heading to Surfside Mon for a week. Anybody takin any Reds, Specs or Shark?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Went last Friday. Just caught whiting. Tried deeper lines but no takers.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Haven't seen it for myself but heard had a fair a mount of sea weed...not a lot, just enough to get n the way though.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

I played with seaweed all weekend good luck


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure where everyone found the seaweed. I was near access 5 and had virtually none all day.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Arrived Mon afternoon and tried my luck. Seaweed was horrible as there was a S wind. After the storm blew in this morning from the N, I tried again. Snagged a few whiting and virtually no seaweed. Tide was all over the place today, low and high at the same time.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Got back on the fish today at Surfside. Rained all night but wind and surf was calm this morning. Bagged a few Pompano, Black Drum, Sheepshead and a mess of whiting. Most were caught from 8-noon, then it slowed down as the tide went out but it sure was nice to see the sun come out. No seaweed.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a great day! I was at my office today thinking how nice of a day it would be fishing. Keep the updates coming. Good luck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on a good day. Where did you find the pomps? first or second gut and what was the bait of choice.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

pomps were in 2nd gut taken on live shrimp


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

My catch on Friday 3/23. Looks like a "Sea Trout" and "Blue Runner" in the mix. Gonna go deeper tonight and try to pickup a Blacktip or Spinner shark. Question for the Shark experts out there: What's the best bait for shark (Croaker, Mullet, Other)?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's the pic.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome haul. The the first surf trout I've seen caught this year. Water must be warming. 

My Fav Shark Baits:
1. Live whiting
2. Cow nose ray
3. half a bonita
4. big fresh dead mullet/whiting


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

That's one of the bigger bluefish that I've seen around here. Did you eat it? They are prized on the east coast. Around here, they tend to run small so they are mainly good for biting the tails off plastic lures.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice catch and thanks for the report and pic. 
Glad to hear there's trout in the surf.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The blue runner was cleaned and frozen to be eaten later. By the way, I tried freelining some live croaker with chatter weights Sat afternoon but fought the seaweed for an hour before finally giving up. Tried again Sun night just before dusk with live and dead croaker but no hits. At least there was no seaweed. Thanks for the shark bait tips. All the BTs I've caught before were always on live/dead mullet during the warmer summer months.


----------

